# Huge traffic jams as Indonesia's Eid al-Fitr holiday exodus starts



## Indos

Huge traffic jams as Indonesia's Eid al-Fitr holiday exodus starts​





A general view of a traffic jam at a toll booth of a highway as Indonesian Muslims return to their hometowns to celebrate Eid al-Fitr, known locally as 'Mudik', in Karawang Regency, on the outskirts of Jakarta, Indonesia, April 28, 2022. Picture taken with a drone. REUTERS/Yuddy Cahya Budiman

JAKARTA, April 29 (Reuters) - Tens of millions of Indonesian Muslims are expected to travel back to their hometowns to celebrate Eid al-Fitr in coming days, with traffic jams of up to 10 km (6 miles) already starting to form on some routes out of the capital Jakarta.

The decision to once again allow mass travel home, known locally as "mudik", comes after authorities banned the tradition in the past two years to contain the spread of the coronavirus in the Southeast Asian nation of 270 million people.






Drone footage this week showed long lines of cars crawling along on either side of toll booths at one of the main highways out of Jakarta.

Passengers were also starting to throng train and bus stations to complete their trek home.

"It will be nice to be able to see the family as... it's been two years and we haven't been able to go home," said Tri Wahyuni, 24, who was waiting at the Pasar Senen train station in Jakarta to head to her hometown of Lampung on Sumatra island.

Earlier this month, President Joko Widodo said on Twitter data showed at least 79 million Indonesians intended to go home for Eid al-Fitr this year.

For the past two years, the world's largest Muslim-majority nation has grappled with one of the highest rates of coronavirus infections in Asia, but in recent months it has loosened many of its pandemic restrictions after a sharp drop in infections.

Some local travellers, however, remained cautious about the risks from COVID-19, though pointed to higher vaccination levels and the lower caseload.

"Hopefully in the future, there will be no COVID. Hopefully we can go home every year," said Sri Suyanti, 35, another train passenger who was waiting with her daughters.

Writing by Ed Davies, Editing by Louise Heavens










Huge traffic jams as Indonesia's Eid al-Fitr holiday exodus starts


Tens of millions of Indonesian Muslims are expected to travel back to their hometowns to celebrate Eid al-Fitr in coming days, with traffic jams of up to 10 km (6 miles) already starting to form on some routes out of the capital Jakarta.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Indos

Until Last Wednesday, 1.6 million train tickets has been bought. Data from PT KAI, state owned railway company. The peak will be Today, Tomorrow, and Sunday. 





Mudik Lebaran 2022. (Foto: Humas PT KAI)









Tiket Kereta Mudik Lebaran Sudah Terjual 1,6 juta Lembar, Masih Tersisa 37 Persen | kereta


PT Kereta Api Indonesia terus mengingatkan kembali kepada seluruh pelanggan agar mematuhi syarat-syarat naik kereta api di masa pandemi Covid-19.



kereta.republika.co.id

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

There is discipline in even traffic jam 😬


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

The tradition for Indonesia to celebrate Idul Fitri in their home town is related to their parents who are still staying there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Many dont mudik like me who are born in Jakarta ( despite my parents coming from West Sumatra). This is because our parents are already moved to Jakarta.

Jakarta on Friday 29 April 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

High way ( tool road ) use only one way during "Mudik" period. 














One Way di Jalan Tol Menuju Jawa Tengah Diperpanjang


Perpanjangan dilakukan dari Km 70 GT Cikampek Utama Jalan Tol Jakarta-Cikampek hingga Km 442 Simpang Susun Bawen Jalan Tol Semarang-Solo.




 www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Many also do mudik using motorcycle.

Taking a nap before continuing the trip so that they can celebrate Idul Fitri with their parents in home town.


----------



## Indos

Flight surge amid Eid exodus indicates aviation recovery: Minister​30th April 2022






Jakarta (ANTARA) - A surge in flights at the Soekarno Hatta International Airport amid the Eid al-Fitr exodus period was a sign of a recovery of the aviation industry, according to Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi.

While visiting the airport in Tangerang City, Banten Province, on Friday, Sumadi noted that the number of flights at the airport had reached 1,054 on D-4 of Eid al-Fitr, or on April 28, 2022.

The number was the highest count of flights during the COVID-19 pandemic period, he pointed out.

"I am delighted. It is the first time that it has surpassed one thousand flights in the past two years during the pandemic,” he remarked.


*Related news: Ministry prepares four strategies to handle passengers at Merak Port*


Furthermore, the minister assessed that the achievement demonstrates that the aviation sector is still able to serve customers optimally in the midst of limited number of aircraft.

Currently, the operational duration of each aircraft is increased, from eight flights to 10 flights per day, he remarked.

“In addition, the operational hours of the airports are extended. Moreover, some of them, such as the Soekarno Hatta Airport, operate up to 24 hours," he stated.

Hence, on account of the increasing flight activities, he urged all aviation stakeholders to continue to improve their services.

"I laud the collaboration of the aviation actors and the police, who have secured the airport well," he stated.

On the same occasion, President Director of Airnav Indonesia Polana B. Pramesti noted that D-4 of Eid al-Fitr was forecast to be the peak of the exodus trip at the Soekarno Hatta Airport.

"However, today (Friday, April 29, 2022), it seems that the number of flights had started to decrease," she noted.


*Related news: Ensuring safe Eid exodus with PeduliLindungi*

Meanwhile, President Director of state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Pura (AP) II Muhammad Awaluddin stated that 1,013,000 passengers had been served by 20 airports managed by the company on April 22-28, 2022.

"The five most favourite destinations of the passengers are Surabaya, Denpasar, Makassar, Medan, and Balikpapan," he remarked.

Thus, taking into account the situation, he assessed that the government's regulation on the 2022 Eid al-Fitr exodus had received a positive response from the community.

"We are grateful that a surge in the number of flights do not occur on D-2 or D-1 of the 2022 Eid al-Fitr holiday period," he added.









Flight surge amid Eid exodus indicates aviation recovery: Minister - ANTARA News


A surge in flights at the Soekarno Hatta International Airport amid the Eid al-Fitr exodus period was a sign of a recovery of the aviation industry, according ...




en.antaranews.com


----------



## Indos

Jakarta last night 






*Jakarta in the morning*

Go from home for praying


----------



## Indos

Praying in Istiqlal Mosque, Central Jakarta, this morning






Jokowi "mudik" to his home town and pray in Presidential Palace in Jogyakarta, Central Java. So we have three Presidential Palace, in Jakarta, Bogor (West Java), and Yogyakarta ( Central Java ). Later we will have one in Kalimantan island inshaAllah


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> The tradition for Indonesia to celebrate Idul Fitri in their home town is related to their parents who are still staying there.
> 
> View attachment 839105
> 
> 
> View attachment 839106
> 
> 
> View attachment 839107


Same in every country. And by this picture it looks like you also have the concept of Eidi. I mean giving money to young ones on this occasion ?


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Same in every country. And by this picture it looks like you also have the concept of Eidi. I mean giving money to young ones on this occasion ?



It depends on each family. For my family we dont have that culture. I dont think it is the case in Indonesia, if the uncles and aunty wants to give money, it is something normal, but it is not obligated to do so.....

President Jokowi prayed in Yogyakarta Presidential Palace, Central Java


----------



## Indos

Second day of Idul Fitri ( 3 May 2022 )

The mudik is still happening to destination in West Java and Central Java which is closer to Jakarta compared to East Java or Sumatra island.


----------



## Indos

Jasa Marga Perpanjang Contraflow di Tol Jakarta-Cikampek


Arus lalu lintas di tol Japek terpantau masih padat.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------

